# Healing Thoughts for little lady



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi i new here but 
My little jack russel cross ,lady is very very unwell , in the past week she has had a bad tummy bug and is now in the vets with urine problems ,she was weeing blood and had a ultra sound scan ,they found a mass in her bladder ,it could just be a blood clot or it could be something more serious .
This morning she is weeing lots and drinking lots ,she isnt weeing blood this morning but her urine is very dilute ,vet says it could be liver problems or diabeties or something else ,they done a blood test and i go down to vets at 2.00pm to get the results , lady is very very unwell ,i am soo worried 
Thankyou all for listning .
Lady is 8 year old ,i got her from a rescue at 3 week old she has many allergies and hip displaysea .
She is my baby dog ,and after losing my beloved staffy at christmas i couldnt bear to lose lady aswell


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

So very sorry to hear your news.

Sending Lady lots of healing wishes and a big hug for you too xx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sending mass amounts of healing vibes for Lady. 
Please keep us updated xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Fingers crossed for good news at 2 o'clock


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Thinking of you and Lady, hope its nothing serious


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Thinking of you and Lady best of luck.Suexx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I do hope the results this afternoon are positive.


----------



## DaisytheTT (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh poor you and poor Lady.

Sending you lots of postive vibes.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Wishing lady well xx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you both and everything crossed Lady will be ok x


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

Hope Lady is ok, let us know the results. Fingers crossed she will be ok x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

WHOA HEY YEAH .
Lady is going to live
she has had another 2 scans today and it was just a blood clot ,all the meds have finally started working ,she is off the drip now and is coming home tonight ,she is garding her cage and wont let anyone near .
So they dont want her to get too stressed out .
her blood tests have come back that she has higher levels of liver enzimes ,vet says its more likely to be cushings or some sort of hormonal problem ,he cant rule out liver disese yet, but he thinks its more likey to be the hormonal conditions ,
she will be going back down to the vets tomorrow for the cushions tests ,and will be there for a few hours , hopefully we should have them results back in a few days , if they come back clear then its more tests ,untill they found out whats wrong .
But tonight i just cant wait to get her back home .

A HUGE THANKYOU TO EVERYONE for all the support

She is still very poorly but she will be back home soon ,where she will get huge amounts of hugs


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I going to pick her up now from vets , 
i cant wait 
i will post a pic of her later ,
we saved her life Thankyou everyone


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So pleased hope all goes well:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

she is sooo tired now ,but at least she is home and she is getting loads of cuddles ,Thankyou everyone


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Phew, you must be so relieved. So pleased everything is OK now. Poor Lady, she looks a bit sorry for herselfl. She's a pretty dog, love her little spotty markings. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah, bless your little girl, she looks plum tuckered! Lots of get well wishes from all of us here and hope the meds continue to work for her. Big hugs and keep us updated please. xx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am so pleased you had some good news and your lil girl is home where she belongs.
Hope tomorrow goes well and they can get to the bottom of it so she can be well again v soon.

Give her a cuddle from Heidi x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey everybody lady slepted pretty good last night she only went outside about 5 times ,
i am taking her to vets in 10 mins for her cushings test she has to stay in vets for a few hours ,she is stressed out and still really unwell .
Thankyou for all your support ,i will keep you all updated


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope it all goes well. Really sorry she is so stressed bless her. She's been thro a lot. Hopefully she will soon start to feel much better.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just dropped lady off at the vets ,aww poor thing didnt want to go ,she wraped her legs around my arms when the nurse came to take her
she was shivering so much .
AW it broke my heart
Just needed someone to talk to, Thanks guys


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah bless, poor little Lady. Isn't it awful when we have to leave them. Poppy is having her spay next Tuesday and we went to register and meet the vet yesterday (new vet as not impressed with the old one and much local talk about how carp they are!). We only walked through the door and her attitude changed, she had been walking along as normal before but once through the door she seemed to know. There was no "vet smell" or anything and one of the vets was there (the one who suggested on the phone we call in and introduce ourselves) and crouched down to her level and talked nice to her but Poppy was having none of it, just hid behind my legs. I'm already feeling sorry for Poppy and we have a week to go!

Hope things go OK for Lady today, let us know.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

DirtyGertie said:


> Ah bless, poor little Lady. Isn't it awful when we have to leave them. Poppy is having her spay next Tuesday and we went to register and meet the vet yesterday (new vet as not impressed with the old one and much local talk about how carp they are!). We only walked through the door and her attitude changed, she had been walking along as normal before but once through the door she seemed to know. There was no "vet smell" or anything and one of the vets was there (the one who suggested on the phone we call in and introduce ourselves) and crouched down to her level and talked nice to her but Poppy was having none of it, just hid behind my legs. I'm already feeling sorry for Poppy and we have a week to go!
> 
> Hope things go OK for Lady today, let us know.


AW yeah i agree its horrible when you leave them ,aw poor poppy she already sounds scared .
Lady has been going to the vets most weeks for the past 8 years ,but now she is getting older ,she is getting more stressed out with it all .
She hasnt been the same since Snowdrop died before christmas ,she and i really loved her ,and still miss her so much ,last night when lady was home she was trying to cuddle up to my other dog ,
lady used to do this with snowdrop all the time when she used to be unwell.
but my other dog isnt really a hugging type . I just cant wait to get her back again .
Thankyou so much for your supoort


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh dear poor lady and poor you. Console yourself that she's in the best place and that you and your vets are doing all they can for her. I do know how you feel and how devastating it is to leave them, especially when they're so frightened.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Twiggy said:


> Oh dear poor lady and poor you. Console yourself that she's in the best place and that you and your vets are doing all they can for her. I do know how you feel and how devastating it is to leave them, especially when they're so frightened.


Oh thankyou so much ,yeah its a nightmare she never likes been left alone but she is back home now safe and sound , Vet says it could be 2 days before we get the results back ,but poor lady is chewing her front legs now ,they shaved both front legs and took the special blood test from each leg ,AW poor thing 
She still wont eat anything but i think she is so stressed out and poorly at the moment


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Really hope all goes well for her.
So sad you are both missing Snowdrop so much. Just a thought - Rescue Remedy? I tried it years ago and thought it was absolutely rubbish but when I lost my Dad 4 years ago and my horse a couple of years after it definately rescued me. Dont know how I would have got thro without it.
May be worth a try 
I know lots of people say it's alcohol and water and dismiss it as twaddle but when you find yourself in these situations, you try anything


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Must be a really hard time for both of you.
I do hope all the tests come back negative and this is just some passing problem


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

So awful to see them poorly and Lady is having a rotten time isn't she? Lets keep our hopes up that the vet makes a diagnosis and can start some medication. Feel very sorry for both of you right now but the tests are underway and hopefully Lady will get her meds soon and be on the road to recovery. Hugs to you both from us here.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys i know i probably been over worried here but lady has been through a lot ,i need some advice ,
Lady is starting to get sore where she had her blood tests,
and i havent experianced this before ,when all my other dogs had blood tests they were fine , i am just been silly .


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

He had ladys results back aswell , he said the results show that she most likely has cushings , butthey need to take her back in tomorrow to do one more test ,this one is over 8 hours ,he said they have got to make 100% sure that it is cushings cause the medication is expensive and they need to make sure ,they dont want to give her the medication if they not 100% sure .
So i have to take her down tomorrow morning and they keep her in all day . they said i need to take her down for 7.30am , its just a lot to take in at the moment ,and then she is alreday stressed out and has to go back down tomorrow ,
argh this is getting hard to get my head around sorry .


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Lots of worries reading through this post - don't know how I missed it through the day.

I'm so pleased for you both. 

Hope you have a much better rest tonight - sleep does the power of good 

Keep getting stronger little one and we'll all be here to hear your story

Really, really pleased for you

Em and Bumby

xxxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww dear. I am so sorry and it must seem never ending let alone watching your baby go thro all this. Please try and stay positive for her - she will pick up on it. Just one more day to go and then you will hopefully have her to yourself. Not sure what to suggest for her wounds, maybe a bit of manuka honey if you have it, aloe vera or perhaps good old sudocrem.
Thinking of you both and sending truck loads of healing vibes for you lil girlie and tonnes of positive vibes for you x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lady going to vets again in about 10 mins she has to stay in for 8 hours ,he needs to do more blood tests . Poor lady she is already so sore .
I havent slepted at all last night ,2 of my other dogs have started with cystitas and have been very uncomfortable all night .
anyway cant wait to get lady back home safe and sound 

Thankyou so much guys


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Lady & you, sending loads of healing vibes & hugs to you all xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope lady gets well soon


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Poor little dog, I hope she gets better very soon.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh dear Bulldog, you are all having a time of it. Hugs to you all and hope the blood tests go OK for Lady.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou so much guys

I am so hurt for lady tonight ,she is sooo scared and stressed out ,they have shaved another area on her neck ,she really seems so stressed out through all of this
She has had 3 more blood tests today .
She still doesnt want to eat
I said to her when she came out the vets ,dont worry little lady I promise no more tests for a while ,i really hope i can keep that promise to her


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Lady  everything crossed here that she wont need to have any more tests & you get some answers soon x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Poor Lady  everything crossed here that she wont need to have any more tests & you get some answers soon x


Thankyou dally 
I will let you know as soon as the results come in 
she is pacing around a lot this morning ,she does look uncomfortable


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh I feel for you both and hope she will start eating soon.

It must be really difficult for you to see her like this. Please try and stay in a good frame of mind around her. She will pick up on it and if you can be happy and "up" it may help to pick her mood up a bit. Go away form her and have a good cry/scream then come back. Easily said I know and in your shoes goodness only knows what I would be like.

Clutching at straws here but desperately trying to think of something that may help


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Oh I feel for you both and hope she will start eating soon.
> 
> It must be really difficult for you to see her like this. Please try and stay in a good frame of mind around her. She will pick up on it and if you can be happy and "up" it may help to pick her mood up a bit. Go away form her and have a good cry/scream then come back. Easily said I know and in your shoes goodness only knows what I would be like.
> 
> Clutching at straws here but desperately trying to think of something that may help


No that is a fantastic idea Thanks ,last night i went for a small drive drive around ,left lady with my mum ,pulled up an a small lane and cried my eyes out ,
i could stand the way she was when she came out of the vets ,she was sooo scared and stressed out it broke my heart ,i agree i need to be strong for her ,this morning she is looking at me with her big eyes ,she is looking sad


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

I feel for you, so hard to watch them like that. I think if they are stressed, the best thing to do is try and behave as normally as possible yourself and try to get back into a normal routine.
So hard when all you want to do is cuddle them.
Fingers crossed for the results


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

rona said:


> I feel for you, so hard to watch them like that. I think if they are stressed, the best thing to do is try and behave as normally as possible yourself and try to get back into a normal routine.
> So hard when all you want to do is cuddle them.
> Fingers crossed for the results


Again soo true thankyou i guess sometimes its hard cause i have 2 dogs unwell and mum has on dog unwell so we both been up and down for the past 3 or 4 nights ,with not much sleep so getting pretty tired aswell .
But there is soo much to do ,which keeps me busy i guess ,i have to leave her for a hour this morning but mum is here to look after her .so she should be fine .
She almost died when i lost snowdrop before christmas they were so close ,she only just started coming round a week ago and now this she is going through a lot ,fingers crossed she doesnt have to have anymore tests


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys feeling like i fighting a losing battle at the moment ,
Lady still wont eat , i am trying to stay possitive for her but everytime i feel like we are getting somewhere she gets something else or has to have more tests , her allergies are palying up now ,sneezing and runny nose


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey guys feeling like i fighting a losing battle at the moment ,
> Lady still wont eat , i am trying to stay possitive for her but everytime i feel like we are getting somewhere she gets something else or has to have more tests , her allergies are palying up now ,sneezing and runny nose


Bulldog what are you feeding Lady could you tempt her with something really tasty.Suex


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey suewhite , i cant get hold of turkey and the duck in out local supermarket is flavoured with herbs and stuff so i cant use that ,
This is her food allergy chart ,i need to do something cause i really dont wanna lose her


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

going to go down to supermarket now see if i can find something to get her eating ,am i allowed to tell you the meds she is on ????


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry if i've read the chart wrong but I can't see it very well with my glasses  just wanted to say have you tried pilchards, the ones you get in the tin, either in brine or tom sauce. Mine all love them and they are very nutritious. If you do try them don't put it down in a bowl, just offer her a little bit at a time on a small spoon. I found when Kali wasn't eating once she was completely put off if I offered her anything that looked like a proper meal and would take a little at a time off of a spoon. 

Fish is usually very much liked so you never know she may take a little - hope so. Keep your chin up you're doing remarkably well, even if you don't think so.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> going to go down to supermarket now see if i can find something to get her eating ,am i allowed to tell you the meds she is on ????


Yes you are allowed:001_smile:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

If I have read the chart right she could have turkey our supermarket Sainsburys sell it also minced Turkey just something to get her tempted to eat is she drinking ok:001_smile:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey thankyou soo much guys .
I have just got some diced turkey from our supermarket so i going to cook that and offer her little bits see if we can get her to eat a bit .
The meds she is on are 

Urinaid / 1.5 a day
Seraquin / 1 a day
Tavagil / 1 twice a day
viacutan liquid 
synulox tablets / half twice a day 
zubrin / 200mg once a day

i am hoping the vets call with ladys results today 
she has just been sick ,prob cause her tummy is empty


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey thankyou soo much guys .
> I have just got some diced turkey from our supermarket so i going to cook that and offer her little bits see if we can get her to eat a bit .
> The meds she is on are
> 
> ...


Gosh thats a cocktail.

Urinaid /for urinary tract
Tavagil /antihistamine
Viacutan /Fatty acid supplement
Zubrin /Inflammation of osteoarthritis
Synulox /antibiotic
Seraquin /Joint support
:001_smile:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey suewhite thanks for that 
just so tired at the moment 

about a week ago lady and one of my other dogs had a very bad tummy bug the vet did a bowel sample and they havent called back yet ,they checking for campylobacter .
Just wondering if i should give them a call at 3.30pm ?????


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Definitely give them a call, that's what you pay for and they could have filed her notes away and forgotten to call you.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Right i just phoned vets up and they said they have both the bowel and ladys cushings test results back , but there are no vets there at the moment , so they will call me back within the next hour , wow i am soo nervous now


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Right i just phoned vets up and they said they have both the bowel and ladys cushings test results back , but there are no vets there at the moment , so they will call me back within the next hour , wow i am soo nervous now


OMG you poor thing and poor little Lady.

In some respects it would be a relief if it was camplobactor because at least you would know why she is so ill and it is relatively easily treated with Eurythamacin (think thats how you spell it).


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my word! you and your poor babies are going through an awful lot! HUGS! to you! and HEALING Vibes to your babies!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay just heard back from the vets ,
good news no campylobacter it was just a very nasty tummy bug .
Now cushings NEGATIVE
i really wanted something to show up ,all that she went through for nothing
vet is putting her on another week of antibiotics then another urine sample , and if she still having problems they start looking into other things
she is soo stressed out after all this .
i am feeling pretty rubbish at the moment ,i have put lady through all that , i feel so guilty
dont even want to think about how much its all going to cost
And still she wont eat 
Thankyou guys for all your support


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Okay just heard back from the vets ,
> good news no campylobacter it was just a very nasty tummy bug .
> Now cushings NEGATIVE
> i really wanted something to show up ,all that she went through for nothing
> ...


Oh dear thats sort of good news and not so good news because its almost worse not knowing why Lady is so ill. I do hope your vets get to the bottom of this very soon for all your sakes.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

((((((((((((((((((((((((((Big Hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Good that her tum is ok and the she doesnt have cushings but so frustrating that you still dont know what's the matter.

Sending Truck loads of positive vibes for you and healing ones for Lady. Hope you get some answers v soon and she is on the road to recovery


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

So sorry you're still in the dark about Lady's illness, hopefully another week of antibiotics might help.

Not sure what you've mentioned about food but can you try and tempt her with some tinned mackerel fillets? Poppy has that occasionally as a change and she loves it. It has a much stronger smell than turkey etc., so her nose might start twitching when you open it and could tempt her. I buy the one in olive oil if I can get it. Any supermarket should have it, I think it's about 70p a tin for own brand, probably about £1-ish for John West.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So pleased its not cushings  everything crossed here that the antibiotics work x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck for Lady, hope she's a little better today. If she would lap a little probiotic yogurt that would be good for her stomach to replace some of the good bacteria in her gut, not too much just a dessert spoon around three times a day for now.

Still sending lots of get well wishes for the poor baby. xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for all your support

Lady is worse this morning ,she is having problems with her leg ,she is still wagging her tail and trying to her normal self ,but she is also constantly rubbing her bum on the floor and has made herself really sore ,she is off down to vets again this morning ,
she still wont eat .
i have taken a few second video of her limping on her leg ,would be really greatfull if you could take a look .

YouTube - 100_1700.MOV


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck at the vets  x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey everyone just nicely got back from the vets 
he has given her some fuciderm cream to spread around her bum cause she is really sore ,he is also upping her tavegil tablets to 1 and half twice a day ,she is now on a higer dose of of synulox tablets ,she can start back on her painkillers (zubrin) ,she is nearly walking on 3 legs all the time today ,she is in quite a bit of pain from her leg .
He is also changing her diet from Hills wd to hills zd ultra , 
She still isnt eating and i cant give her painkillers untill she does .
I am stuck now i really dont know what to do


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey everyone just nicely got back from the vets
> he has given her some fuciderm cream to spread around her bum cause she is really sore ,he is also upping her tavegil tablets to 1 and half twice a day ,she is now on a higer dose of of synulox tablets ,she can start back on her painkillers (zubrin) ,she is nearly walking on 3 legs all the time today ,she is in quite a bit of pain from her leg .
> He is also changing her diet from Hills wd to hills zd ultra ,
> She still isnt eating and i cant give her painkillers untill she does .
> I am stuck now i really dont know what to do


Did your vet not make any suggestions about her eating? Drip feeding for instance? And what did he say about her being on three legs?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

No he never said anything about drip feeding , she has lost a little wieght ,but the vet said she will eat soon ,i really hope he is right caues at the moment she isnt eating .
he isnt sure why she is holding her back left leg up ,she has hip displaysea in her back left leg but not enough to cause this ,he has had a really good feel of her pattella and that seems fine .
he said she needs to start back on her pain meds but she cant have them unless she eats something


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> No he never said anything about drip feeding , she has lost a little wieght ,but the vet said she will eat soon ,i really hope he is right caues at the moment she isnt eating .
> he isnt sure why she is holding her back left leg up ,she has hip displaysea in her back left leg but not enough to cause this ,he has had a really good feel of her pattella and that seems fine .
> he said she needs to start back on her pain meds but she cant have them unless she eats something


Have you tried putting some natural yoghurt or manuka honey on a spoon and seeing if she will lick it off?
Its not really very helpful for your vet to say she needs to start back on her painkillers but she needs to be eating first, when you're telling him she won't eat..... I think I might have said something like "well what am I suppose to do then?"


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

i havent tried the honey yet thankyou ,i got to go out soon so i will get some honey, lady will be with mum so she isnt alone .
I guess i just getting frustrated with it all now ,watching her like this and not been able to do anything 
i gonna keep trying everything i can to get her eating a bit so she can have her pain meds ,YIKES this feels impossible


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Have you tried the fish yet? tbh i'm not surprised she isn't eating the Hills, Marty wouldnt' touch it when he was ill with pancreatitis either. He's normally raw fed but would eat Chappie, as he had to have a very low fat diet. Chappie is very fishy smelling and very tempting to them, helped him no end back on the road to recovery and he was very ill too.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Have you tried the fish yet? tbh i'm not surprised she isn't eating the Hills, Marty wouldnt' touch it when he was ill with pancreatitis either. He's normally raw fed but would eat Chappie, as he had to have a very low fat diet. Chappie is very fishy smelling and very tempting to them, helped him no end back on the road to recovery and he was very ill too.


Just got back so i gonna cook the fish and fingers crossed it works ,she cant have chappie she has too many allergies , thankyou soo much and i will let you know if she eats the fish


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Come on Lady, just eat something for Mum

Got everything crossed the fish will tempt her.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck, fingers and paws crossed here! 

Silly me, forgot about all of her allergies.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

perhaps something you can try is a little garlic powder sprinkled on her food it is supposed to be an appetite stimulant....i was told to try it with my lad ozz, it didn't work for him but some it does, also the vet told me to try him on a little bovril as it has lots of B vitamins 

fingers crossed here for you and her xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> perhaps something you can try is a little garlic powder sprinkled on her food it is supposed to be an appetite stimulant....i was told to try it with my lad ozz, it didn't work for him but some it does, also the vet told me to try him on a little bovril as it has lots of B vitamins
> 
> fingers crossed here for you and her xx


hey guys 
tried the fish ,no luck she didnt even want to sniff it 
okay i will try the garlic powder in a few mins see if that will tempt her ,if i can get the painkillers down her she could start improving ,but i got to try and get her to eat something first even if its just a little bit


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I remember ozzy ate a little warm egg white . I was so chuffed when he did that, good luck I know how hard it is x. You will try anything


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

How is Lady today? I'm out instructing all day in a minute so won't be able to enquire until this evening.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

lady is worse this morning ,she really has a runny nose and all she is doing is lying down    i am taking her to vets with tanya this morning ,so fingers crossed she is going to be okay


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Keeping everything tightly crossed and praying they will be able to do something to help your little lady.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> lady is worse this morning ,she really has a runny nose and all she is doing is lying down    i am taking her to vets with tanya this morning ,so fingers crossed she is going to be okay


I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Poor baby, everything crossed here for her and truly hope the vet can find a remedy, this is going on far too long.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey everyone sorry for not updating sooner but been at hospital A&E for 6 hours with my brother .
Lady is still not eating and the vet said nows the time to try her with anything she will eat ,he said if her allergies start up then we can deal with them then but we need to get her eating now , its been 5 days since she last ate and the vet doesnt want to have to take her in cause she is already stressed up ,i have ust got some Nurish um but dont know how to use it .
If we dont get her eating soon the vet says its not good .
He thinks she might be losing the fight to carry on .
So anyone with some really tasty ideas ,doesnt matter about her allergies at the moment ,we really need to get her eating , i will try anything now dont want to lose her .


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

WHOAH YEAH YEAH 
gave lady some nurish um late last night and Yeah she ate some ,tried her with a bit of turkey and cheese thais morning and Whoa yeah ,she ate a 2 pieces of turkey and 1 piece of cheese .

Thanks guys
i will keep you updated


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Woo Hoo, you go girl! Well done Lady, keep it up.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

only now seeing this post. big(((((hugs))))) to you all. im so glad she has finally eaten something for you hopefully she will pick up now . i always find with my animals if there ill n not eating i sit with them and just talk to them every so often offering food on my hand, this usually takes ages but i have found it to work i really hope you get to the bottom of this xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> WHOAH YEAH YEAH
> gave lady some nurish um late last night and Yeah she ate some ,tried her with a bit of turkey and cheese thais morning and Whoa yeah ,she ate a 2 pieces of turkey and 1 piece of cheese .
> 
> Thanks guys
> i will keep you updated


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: well done Lady keep it up


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

What a milestone - keep it up Lady, you're on the way now girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW I am SO pleased for you both. Everything crossed that now you've tempted her back to eating she will keep it up.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

yay....what about a little marmite on some bread..the more stinkier food the better, to get her interested x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey thanks everybody 
lady hasnt eaten anymore today but hoping tomorrow she eats some more , she does seem brighter tonight though ,so thats really good


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I've just read through this whole thread and can't believe what you've gone through! Everyone here is obviously pulling for Lady though and all positive thoughts going your way.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey thanks everybody
> lady hasnt eaten anymore today but hoping tomorrow she eats some more , she does seem brighter tonight though ,so thats really good


How is Lady this morning? Has she eaten anything?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Twiggy said:


> How is Lady this morning? Has she eaten anything?


Hey no lady hasnt eaten this morning yet ,i tried her with some turkey and cheese but she refuesd it ,so i been out and bought some rabbit ,lactol ,lamb ,i going to try and make something really nice for her ,fingers crossed she eats it


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey no lady hasnt eaten this morning yet ,i tried her with some turkey and cheese but she refuesd it ,so i been out and bought some rabbit ,lactol ,lamb ,i going to try and make something really nice for her ,fingers crossed she eats it


Thanks for letting us know and everything crossed that Lady is tempted to eat something.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Sending lot's of love and healing thoughts for Lady and you x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just taken lady wee sample to vets ,so waiting to hear from someone now ,as yet she hasnt touched any food , but i hoping that maybe later on she might try something , this urine sample i took down looked more stronger ,so thats good i guess ,
just getting a bit frustrated now cause we cant find out why she isnt coming round properly ,
i going to keep trying she is too precious to lose


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey i really getting frustrated now ,lady has eaten a spoon full of rabbit but nothing else .
Her urine sample came back as she still has dilute urine ,its not as bad as it was but its still not right ,vet wants her back down on wednesday and he said he is going to think about what we are going to do .
I really dont know what to do anymore ,more tests i guess
This is all breaking my heart now


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys yet another vet trip this morning ,this time with mums dog 
I am also going to try and find out what the next step is with lady


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope mum's dog is ok and to hear some new re Lady v soon. Dont always reply to your posts but always thinking of you and checking for updates x


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey guys yet another vet trip this morning ,this time with mums dog
> I am also going to try and find out what the next step is with lady


Fingers crossed....thinking about you and sending 'get better lady' wishes. Hope all is ok with your mum's dog too xxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys mums dog is fine he just has a sore "man bit" he is on antibiotics and should be fine ,poor boy 

Just feeling pretty low right now ,
Vet said he wants lady down on thursday to re do the normal blood tests cause she is still drinking and weeing too much ,her urine is still dilute so he is going to re test her liver enzimes ,
He said we doing this first cause the next tests are really expensive and the price keeps mounting up ,dont get me wrong we are doing everything we can but these other tests sound pretty expensive ,and she isnt insured

she ate a little this morning but she still isnt well


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

This morning lady is still unwell ,no eating ,and she seems very down in herself


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Really sorry to hear that.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Thinking of you both Bulldog, hope Lady starts to feel a bit better soon.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I got lady appointment for tomorrow at 9.10am ,thanks helena i going to take another urine sample aswell ,
Menatlly she isnt doing well either ,she is so depressed so i going to take her out to her favioute wood ,just to see if it helps a tiny bit ,even if she just sniffs around a bit ,i going to drive her so she doesnt need to do any walking ,but maybe some strnge different smells might help a little .
Somethings gotta work


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope she enjoys her little trip out and it lifts her mood a little bit


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got back from the vets and came straight on here ,need somewhere to let it all out with people who care .
Lady urine is at the bottom end of dilute she still isnt eating much but she is a little ,she is wee a lot and still drinking a lot
vet said to me this morning he doing the standard blood tests again to check her liver enzimes and calcium levels and a few other things ,but he said if they come back clear then its scans and more tests
He did say to me how much are you wanting us to do ,(lady isnt insured ) he said he will do whatever we want ,they are a super vets .
the cost of the tests could get very expensive
but i said i cant lose her not yet ,its a shock knowing she could have been pts today ,and i cant do that yet not while she still has fight left in her .
We will find the money from somewhere
She lookked at me this morning like she was saying dont give up on me mummy
she has so much fight in her and she is proving that ,so i cant give up on her yet .
i going to take her to the moors again today she really enjoyed it yesterday .
We get the blood results in a few hours ,and the vet says we will decide what to do when they come back
Sorry about the long post guys


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

you all are going through an awful lot at the moment, hope you get some answers soon, then you will know at least what you are dealing with 

Thinking of you

Juliex


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad to hear Lady enjoyed her walk yesterday and I'm sure she will enjoy it again today.

She seems to be a little fighter so I'm praying she will come out of this OK. Healing vibes to Lady, thinking of you both today.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

(((((((((((((((((((((BIG HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))))

For being such a wonderful Mum to Lady and allowing her the fight she wants. It's marvellous how they tell you. 

Hope the tests today show something that you and the vet can work with. Thank goodness she has such a lovely vet taking care of her xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

sat here with my phone on my knee waiting for the vet to call ,he should be calling anytime ,the waiting is so hard tho


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe, bless you both and ((((hugs)))) too. I hope your vet will let you pay off of Lady's treatment as I know, like we all do, how expensive vet bills can be. 

Just keeping fingers crossed the vet finds something today, in order to give Lady the correct treatment. You really are a good mummy and Lady is very lucky to have you. xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Awe, bless you both and ((((hugs)))) too. I hope your vet will let you pay off of Lady's treatment as I know, like we all do, how expensive vet bills can be.
> 
> Just keeping fingers crossed the vet finds something today, in order to give Lady the correct treatment. You really are a good mummy and Lady is very lucky to have you. xx


AW thankyou so much yeah my vet is brill we paying weekly but its still a lot .
I just cant imagine losing lady at the moment ,my baby snowdrop died just before christmas and me and lady pulled each other through she was only 3.8 years ,R.I.P sweetie .
Just cant think of life without lady at the moment she is just so special 
i going to do everything i can 
my pets mean so much to me


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got a call from the vet and all her bloods are normal ,i was really hoping that it would show something up ,even if it was something really easy like just a infection or something .
I will tell you all what the vet said and what we are going to do next, later tonight , am just really upset at the moment even crying cause i just dont know what to do ,
We have just got to hope that she isnt slowly giving up .
*sigh*


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh no - I was so hoping they'd find something. Can't think of anything that would explain whats going on - have googled her symptoms but as yet had no joy!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear the vets have drawn a blank, it is very frustrating not knowing  everything still crossed here for her x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh dear, I am sorry. Lets hope the next step shines a bit of light to help her.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive only just seen this thread and want to send my love to you and Lady, She sounds like a little fighter and i hope they find something soon..
Sending positive thoughts and keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou soo much guys 
just got all emotional last night and had to pull myself back together .
Spoke to the vet again and we are going to moniter how much she drinks over the weekend ,she is also having most of her meds changed ,we think she has several things going on at once , so we are changing her tavagil to some new antihistamine , her urinaid we changing to cranberry tablets ,still trying to get her to eat so she can have her pain meds , so we will see if this med change perks her up slightly


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Rooting for you and Lucky with all we've got here. Sending truck loads of positive vibes to you and healing ones for Lucky. 

Really hope the change in meds makes her feel a bit better.

Just you stay bright and breezy around her - show her she can do it


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well lets hope that changing her meds makes a difference very soon. Poor little girl.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Awww Bulldog, I just can't imagine what you are going through. Hoping so much that the change of meds helps.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

DirtyGertie said:


> Awww Bulldog, I just can't imagine what you are going through. Hoping so much that the change of meds helps.


Thankyou


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

awww hun really feel for you.

All I can do is say l am wishing Lady lots and lots of love and good health and get better wishes and to let you know I am thinking of you and sending you one big hug xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Poor little girl, hope the new meds work for her. 

When Flynn had his hip replacement he had to have Rimadyl 100mg twice daily, sometimes he didn't want to eat so I had to put the tablet, half at a time down his throat and then put some chunks of raw meat down at the same time. He was always so good about this and it was so important that he had his meds regularly because he'd had a major op. You could try this too but make sure you put enough food to line her stomach if you do  I found that around half hour after doing this he would usually eat the rest of the meal on his own - just needed getting started.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey
Thankyou everyone i have been hunting round trying to find something that shouldnt be there that might be causing her problems like in the garden but no luck yet ,Tanya and duke have different problems than lady its just they all fell ill at the same time ,Tanya has had problems with her skin she has made her ears and feet bleed ,she is doing much better now cause she has had her steroids upped ,duke has had a skin infection around his "man bit" but they are doing much better today

Little lady is now on her new meds ,the vet has put her on piriteze syrup and taken her off the tavagil .
depression is a side effect of tavagil (no one told me this :nono
She is starting her cranberry tablets tomorrow and tonight she has eaten 2 tablespoons of zd meat with turkey so she can have one of her painkillers now ,
we are monitering her drinking and the vet wants me to keep a check on how much she drinks a day , i have to then tell him on monday and he will decide if he needs to scan her or do a concentrate test (they keep her for 24 hours without water to see if her urine is been concentrated ) he doesnt want to have to do this test tho if he doesnt have to ,i can understand that .
her urine is still very diluted but she hasnt drank as much today ,which is good but the vet said she could have good days and then bad days thats why he wants to moniter her drinking over 3 days .
We went to the moors again today and she really seemed to enjoy herself ,she got tired really quick but the fresh air will do her good ,
I have some pics of her on her walk
i thought it would be nice for all of you to see her happier after hearing all the bad news .


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh shes gorgeous.. Hope you have some luck soon xx


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Really hope things start improving for you. Lovely pics


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

She seems to be enjoying her outing Bulldog, lots of lovely things to sniff at and explore. I'm glad it seemed to cheer her up a bit. I bet she's so fed up of all the vet visits.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys lady has been on her new meds for a few days now and she is eating 
WHOA YEAH :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
i have to talk to the vet this morning over the next step with lady but ts sooo great to have her eating again


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Well done Lady! I was just thinking about you Bulldog - hopefully this is a step in the right direction and things are on the up now.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey guys lady has been on her new meds for a few days now and she is eating
> WHOA YEAH :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> i have to talk to the vet this morning over the next step with lady but ts sooo great to have her eating again


Thats wonderful news. I'm so pleased for both of you.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

OH NO

she was doing so well yesterday and this morning but she is now sinking again ,she is just lying down and not moving very much ,i am going to try and take her to the woods again now ,see if i can pull her round ,looks like might have to talk to vet again tho

got to start thinking about whats best for little lady
This is so tough


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor thing didnt even want to get out of the car,she is panting a lot today ,
i came stright back and she went into garden and did a huge diarreha with blood in , so back down to vets in half hour


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I hope everything is ok for your lady xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys
Took her down to vets and we spoke about many things even snowdrop and how losing snowdrop affected lady ,lady nearly died when snowdrop did and i pulled her through , we talked at lengh about having her pts and that she has no quality of life at the moment ,that her stress is so high ,she has nearly lived at the vets for weeks and thats not fair on lady , i could see the tears in my vets eyes he has know us for 16 years and lady since she was 3 week old he has been through all the horrible deaths of our other dogs ,and they were terrible .
Niether of us was ready to give up on lady yet so we decided one last shot .
He is pumping her full of antibiotics ,highering her piritezee to the full dose she cant have her pain meds yet cause she has bad poo ,he wants more urine tests done ,in a few days ,he said to keep taking her out even if you have to drive to her faviouret place and if she just plods around ,it gets her out .
we are going to look into hydrotherapy or water treadmill, as she has problem with sensitive tummy and painkillers , so guys this is her last chance now ,so fingers crossed
All love and hugs to lady


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry, thats heartbreaking. Here's hoping Lady pulls through.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

All positive thoughts coming your way! I hope she pulls through.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Lots of love to you both xxx


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Big hugs Bulldog, both to you and Lady. Come on Lady, we're all rooting for you!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I just caught up on this thread. Poor Lady---Big hugs and positive vibes for her.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou soo much everybody 
you have really helped me and supported me through all this ,when i have been down you gave me the strengh .
Lady is having another urine test tomorrow so fingers crossed we see a little improvement in it this time , 
since she has been on the higher dose of piratezee she has eased down on her sneezing a little 
i know they only little signs at the momnet but it feels like a massive improvemt just to see a little sign of hope .
i will keep you all updated thankyou soo much


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Everything crossed here for little Lady, am so hoping she has a better result from her test today. You must be exhausted too, poor mummy having to see her go through so much and yet you still keep your head. Don't know how you do it, you must be a very strong woman is all I can say and a very dedicated mummy.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Hun!! don't know what to say! MASSIVE! hugs to you and your brave little girl! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vezella22 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for replying, everyone. It appears we have a decent cross-section of people here and a lot of well thought-out discussion


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Rooting for you and your lovely girl today xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Keeping you both in my thoughts and "prayers" xxx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope the results are an improvement today for poor little Lady.


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

Aww poor girl, I'll be thinking of both of you, sending lots of {{hugs}} and love xxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmmmmm still waiting for the vet to call with her results ,wiating is so hard sometimes , 
I took her out for a little walk earlier she didnt get far but she did growl at a cat so that is a really positive sign .just hope her test is


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay just got the call from vets and he said she hasnt got any infection in her urine but its still very dilute ,too dilute its more like water than wee
he said there is nothing we can do untill we get her bowel sample back then he wants another urine test and he wants to do a shap test ,he still thinks she might have cushings ,this is all confusing me now 
so bowel test results in a few days and then the urine test and then the shap test .
she is a little brighter tonight and has eaten a little bit aswell


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Gosh how dreadful for you both that it's still on going with no real diagnosis BUT your lovely vet is obviously doing everything he can think of to help her.

Lets hope you get something to go on v soon.

Great to hear she a little brighter and has eaten something.

xx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh dear poor little love. It just goes on and on and I really feel for you both. Pleased to hear that at least she's eaten something.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Still not got the bowel sample back yet so we cant move onto the next stage of testing for cushings again , she is eating more now which is AMAZING but her urine is still very dilute , i am trying to get her out as much as i can so the fresh air might do her some good .
She has started with sickness again this morning so had to go back down to the vets for some antepsin 
Will let you know when the bowel test comes back and if she gets anyworse .
Thanks guys


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear she is eating.
All respect to you for sticking it out so well. Must be agony but you are hanging in there for her and I'm sure she knows what a wonderful Mummy she has.

Hope the antepsin does the trick and you get some results soon x


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

So good to hear Lady is eating but sorry to hear about the sickness again.

Thinking of you, hope you both have a good weekend and the weather is nice enough for you to get out and enjoy being outside.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys some really good news for you all 
lady is coming round she is eating really well now ,barking at postman she even had a little play with her sqeeky egg today ,WHOA YEAH 
still waiting for her tests and she is still having problems weeing but she is more like her normal grumpy self


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey guys some really good news for you all
> lady is coming round she is eating really well now ,barking at postman she even had a little play with her sqeeky egg today ,WHOA YEAH
> still waiting for her tests and she is still having problems weeing but she is more like her normal grumpy self


Phew - thank goodness for that. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed that Lady continues to improve.

Thank you so much for letting us know.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

:thumbup: Way to go Lady, keep it up sweet girlie :thumbup:

I'd give her little and often, making the meals very small, if you're not already that is. Glad she is eating though - must be a big relief for you. Hope the sickness stops once her appetite returns to normal and her tum is more able to cope with having food to digest again.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

So good to hear Lady is eating well now and it must be a joy for you to see her playing. Keep it up Lady!

Good advice from Malmum about feeding little and often, when Poppy had a couple of days of not being well I gave her four small meals instead of her two normal size ones.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad Lady is feeling a little bit like her normal self.

keep it up Lady we are all rooting for you


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

okay lady bowel results came back clear so tomorrow she going in for her shap test ,at least she is eating now and acting more normal .
should get the results back on thursday


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So glad things are looking better for Lady you have really done so much for her to try and get her better.Suexx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lady back from vets now after more blood tests ,but i bought some footballs today and she had 5 mins of going crazy ,it was soo nice to see ,should get the results tomorrow


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Lady back from vets now after more blood tests ,but i bought some footballs today and she had 5 mins of going crazy ,it was soo nice to see ,should get the results tomorrow


Oh well done Lady. I do hope all her problems are behind her now. That's very good news.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been away for a few days and it's great to come back and hear that Lady has really perked up - brilliant


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Nothing like a game of footie to make a dog happy - keep it up Lady, we're all routing for you.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey sorry i havent updated in a while .
Lady is eating really well and drinking less ,but her urine is still very dilute ,some of her test results came back still ,not sure if she has cushings ,we got to wait for the second part of the test coming back ,but fingers crossed we are way over the worst


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Phew, I am so glad she is still doing good. Hope something shows up soon so you know what you are dealing with or she makes a miraculous recovery and you never need know.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey sorry i havent updated in a while .
> Lady is eating really well and drinking less ,but her urine is still very dilute ,some of her test results came back still ,not sure if she has cushings ,we got to wait for the second part of the test coming back ,but fingers crossed we are way over the worst


I do hope Lady is now over the worst and continues to improve.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Please things are looking better, lot's more positive thoughts on the way x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys 
she is doing much better today she is eating really well ,her first part of the test came back as border line cushings again ,so we got to wait for the second past ,my vet is now chasing up the results ,the piritezze she is on has made soo much difference she can breath and she isnt sneezing all the time ,she has got some runny eyes but untill the results come back she cant have any eye drops ,she has just had her summer cut as she gets bad skin at this time of year ,pics coming sooon


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Good to hear things are sounding more positive for Lady, and to know she is eating well must be a great relief for you.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah its such a relief that she is eating 
and she is eating really well 
Her results came back last night ,negative for cushings again ,vet looked a bit dissapointed but it is good news in a way .
There is one more test they can do on her but both me and the vet dont want to do that yet ,it means starving her of water for 24 hours ,
but as she keeps having bad bowels she needs water all the time ,its just not worth the risk at the moment to do this ,so we have decided to go for more urine samples first and then see what happens from there , 
vet said that if her urine is starting to concentrate it might be something to do with behavioual with her getting older  i have no idea ??
So another urine test on monday and take it from there .


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

It's good to hear she is eating and obviously feeling better in herself than she was. Hope something shows up soon so that she can have some treatment to really put her back on her feet


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I glad she seems to be feeling a little better, hope you get some good news very soon, bless her.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Quick update 
lady is going into vets tomorrow for a water deprivation test ,her urine is still dilute and she is still weeing a lot .
tanya is also not well with her skin and is also back at the vets tomorrow 
Apparantly her urine is 1011 and it should be 1035/1040


----------

